# What handlebar and seat for commuter?



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I was wondering what sort of bar configuration do you guys use on your commuter. I'm planning a commuter build around a mountain bike frame. I was looing at a riser bar with a high rise, at least a 2.5 rise. Was doing some web searches and discovered that Dimension makes a bar designed for casual and commuting use, 600mm in length, 70mm rise, and 50-deg sweep in the handle. Sounds just about what I need. But I'm wondering how far of a sweep is 50-deg?

What good seats are out there that are cushy yet don't look like some heart-shaped girlie seat? Something that still looks like a mountain bike seat.


----------



## icaro2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

Here is my 1x1 set up for commuting. I Just installed the Dimension bars and so far I really like them. My bike is set up kind of like a modern day Raleigh Sports. The nexus premium 8 hub and Alfine trigger shifter, Brooks B.17, Schwalbe Big Apples, and the Avid bb7 makes this mountain bike a great commuter.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pic, icaro! Gives me an idea of what the angle of the handlebar looks like. Do you know what the sweep is? 50-deg? And what rise do you have?

You think the bar will accept a grip shifter?


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I fell in love with my Brooks b17. I bought the Monkeylite carbon riser bars as my first upgrade and also really like them too.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was running the On One Mary bar (with grip shifters), but recently switched to Cyclone Trekking bars. I loved the Mary bar (it went on my mtb), but wanted more hand positions for my long commute, which the trekking bars are great for. Mary bars with grip shift length Ergon grips would be a great combo. 

Of course, the obligatory Brooks B17 saddle is on my commuter.


----------



## icaro2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

djork said:


> Thanks for the pic, icaro! Gives me an idea of what the angle of the handlebar looks like. Do you know what the sweep is? 50-deg? And what rise do you have?
> 
> You think the bar will accept a grip shifter?


The bars have about a 2 or 2.5 inch rise. I'm not sure how to gauge the sweep, but they are about the same as the old school northroad bars that came on the Raleigh Sport.
I'm not sure if it would accept a grip shifter or not. I suspect the revo twist shifter for the nexus hub would fit given that the Alfine Rapid fire trigger shifter works with them.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I am liking titec h-bars, and also brooks conquest saddle.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, the Brooks saddle looks so cool on a rather modern-looking frame. I like that sorta comble, some "retro" on a new design. Anyway, I did a search on Brooks and whoa what makes them so special? The price! Ae they that comfortable or is it the material used? I may be down with a B17 but gotta know what I'll be paying for. It's a budget build, but I'm willing to fork over a few pretty pennies for comfort, especially when it comes to seats on a commuter.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

What makes it special? Who knows. It's hard, it's leather, its slippery, it takes forever to break in, its expensive. etc. 

But it's the best saddle I've ever had  It's comfortable out of the box, with the break in "promise" that it'll get even better! I think there are a couple online retailers that allow returns of the Brooks if you don't like it. But you will.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I went with a WTB Rocket V Team with the titanium rails. I have a narrow ass so it fits me fine. My current handlebar is an old Zoom 155gram flat bar but I'm replacing it with a flat Easton carbon. All of this is to address the rough roads I encounter on my 25 mile round trip commute on my uber-stiff aluminum full rigid mountain bike and high pressure tires.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

another Brooks, as for bars I just cut some down to about shoulder width (600mm mountain bike bars seems a bit wide for me on the commuter)


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

*Easton Monkeylites, SRAM XO twisters, Brooks Champion Flyer*

Here is my commute rig complete with Topeak Bar"n"Mirrors


----------



## Papa_Otter (Aug 15, 2007)

Origin 8 Gary bars, midge knock off I think


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm running a WTB Rocket V now and I'm running some 11° sweep flat bars, I'm changing to 17° sweep salsa bars soon.

I used to run a Brooks B-17 and loved it, very comfortable. It was great, but you can't easily move around on it, so if you get a saddle sore, it's the mother of all saddle sores! It's been 3 months on the Rocket V now and I am getting close to putting the B-17 back on and trying again with a few tweeks to prevent it from happening again. The Rocket V is a great saddle as well.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

WTB Rocket V Race gets my vote. Cheap and comfortable. As for handlebars- I have a road bike or I ride my mountain bike- means drops or standard flat bar.


----------



## natestar (Jun 18, 2007)

Brooks B17 as a saddle... it can't be said enough. The best part about the saddle is you never notice it, and that is why I love it. 

My handle bars are some Dimension time trial bull horns. My bike is set up like a Redline 925 and I really find the bars an excellent alternative to riser bars and drop down bars.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be asking santa for a Brooks saddle this year, but until then, I'm using a Fi:zi'k Plateau saddle. It's like a lower profile road saddle, but beefed up with more cush for mountain biking. I got it at a serious discount at a local bike shop...they have a tub of nice saddles that people return when they buy a new bike, because they want the 15 dollar gel one that feels like their couch. The Plateau makes for a great commuting saddle in my opinion. I rode a century on it this summer and was happy with it on that punishing day also. 

For bars I'm using a standard oversize road bar, traditional sweep.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

I use the same bar and seat, and position, as I use when riding off the road - the stock bar and saddle that came on my Fuel


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

djork said:


> Thanks for the pic, icaro! Gives me an idea of what the angle of the handlebar looks like. Do you know what the sweep is? 50-deg? And what rise do you have?
> 
> You think the bar will accept a grip shifter?


The bars look like my Dimension bars - 50 deg sweep. My r. der. Grip Shift actually fits the bar better than f. der. rapid fire shifters, although that is with bar ends. W/o bar ends they both were just fine..


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

icaro2000 said:


> Here is my 1x1 set up for commuting. I Just installed the Dimension bars and so far I really like them. My bike is set up kind of like a modern day Raleigh Sports. The nexus premium 8 hub and Alfine trigger shifter, Brooks B.17, Schwalbe Big Apples, and the Avid bb7 makes this mountain bike a great commuter.


Excellent set-up! :thumbsup:

I'm slowly converting my hardtail into full-time commute duty; something similar to yours (also have the Avid BBs).

I've yet to change out my Zoke (a pig!) for a rigid fork. I'm seriously considering a handlebar similar to yours, but have yet to find a local shop that has it. Any updates on how you're liking the bar so far?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

citybiker said:


> Here is my commute rig complete with Topeak Bar"n"Mirrors


Nice :thumbsup:

What tires are those?


----------



## icaro2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

rigel said:


> Excellent set-up! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm slowly converting my hardtail into full-time commute duty; something similar to yours (also have the Avid BBs).
> 
> I've yet to change out my Zoke (a pig!) for a rigid fork. I'm seriously considering a handlebar similar to yours, but have yet to find a local shop that has it. Any updates on how you're liking the bar so far?


So far I cannot find anything wrong with the dimension touring bars. I love the way my hands rest on them with my wrists in more of a natural position. I have yet to feel any numbness or pain with these bars. If I grab the very end of the grips, I can pretty much ride in a completely up-right position. When I grip them normally, I am slightly bent (although still more upright/less stretched out than with flat bars or risers), but I think this is actually better for my back, and more comfortable for the longer hauls than sitting completely upright because my weight is distributed more evenly. Having the option to sit in a hands free position while finger-tipping the ends of the grips definitely has its benefits in the more urban environments.


----------



## icaro2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

" Any updates on how you're liking the bar so far?" - rigel

So far I cannot find anything wrong with the dimension touring bars. I love the way my hands rest on them with my wrists in more of a natural position. I have yet to feel any numbness or pain with these bars. If I grab the very end of the grips, I can pretty much ride in a completely up-right position. When I grip them normally, I am slightly bent (although still more upright/less stretched out than with flat bars or risers), but I think this is actually better for my back, and more comfortable for the longer hauls than sitting completely upright because my weight is distributed more evenly. Having the option to sit in a hands free position while finger-tipping the ends of the grips definitely has its benefits in the more urban environments.


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

Serfas Drifter Tires...I have over 3,000 miles on the set on my previous bike...hardly worn at all. 3 thorn flats in 3,000 miles, so they seem tough as nails. Smooth rolling city tire!!!


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

wow i cant believe how many of you are rocking brooks saddles!
i'm running a terry fly, and it isnt bad but i suggest you look around at rec, all-around and touring saddles. there is plenty on stuff under $100 that is perfect. i had a planet bike ARS and i loved it. those are pretty cheap too. i would stay away from anything that is gel because the elements will eat it alive! not good for all weather commuting. for the same reason i frown on leather (brooks *cough*) saddles. the sun and moisture aren't kind on them. my buddy just put a B-17 on his cross check and says it is a real ass pounder, but with time and leather conditioner it will probably be the last saddle he needs. having a brooks is like having fish. it isnt a ton of responsiblity but you do have to put in some work, the intial process sucks and is expensive, but adds a cool over all look in the end.

bars- i'm running old s-works alum bars with a little rise and a little sweep. but you can be trendy and get some wild ass bars if you think it'll make guys at the coffee shop drool. shoulder width is pretty much ideal for comfort, control, and breathing.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

You guys talking about the B17 are really pissing me off...I thought I was done spending money this month...lol

Other than the brooks, WTB has a great line that will cater to the sensitive areas.

As far as bars...if you don't want to go all the way to a Cross style drop bar like Salsa BellLap, then the migs are great. Going from a traditional MTB bar to drops too a while to get used to. But now I love them. There's at least five different hand positions and when you have the long boaring commute, you'll appreciate being able to change.


----------

